# Where to buy...



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Is there any local tackle shops (hampton rds) that carry wrapping thread?
TIA
rufus


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sent a pm...hope it helps...


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Thread*

I have found it at Ocean's east, I am sure lighthouse would have it. On the otherside of the bridge, try Bishop's. Or...

www.hookhack.com

F


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Princess Anne Dist at the Beach has a nice selection.

I would mail order, go to Mudhole Custom tackle. The are online.

Lou


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Bishops has it heck they go through alot of it just making rods.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks digger. I stopped by bishop during lunch and picked up some supplies. Also, ordered from mudhole and jann's. 

I've construction my wrapper and dryer. at the moment, I'm in the process putting underwraps. Guides are prepared and ready to be used. Just hope when it comes to adding the epoxy it'll be as easy as wrapping.

Thank guys!!
rufus


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Heck it has been 30 years since I wrapped one. But trust me the wrapping part is the hard part. And I used books and my fingers for the wrapper and dryer. I did catch some fish on that rod, 8'4" with a Diawa 4000C(spinner) on it.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Manners Manners Manners. RG you are most welcome. I'm glad I could help. I'm glad Bishop's could help since they are one of my favorite shops. Heck how many shops have NIB 10000C's in stock or was it a CA any case they had one ($180.00 if I rememeber correctly)


----------

